# TerpCon Fall 2005 (MD/DC/NOVA Gameday)



## grahamdrew

The Terrapin Gaming Club would like to announce the third biannual TerpCon game day held at the University of Maryland, College Park.  We're planning on holding the event October 29th, and will have three rooms of tabletop RPGs, board games, card games, miniatures games, and almost anything with the word "games" attached to it in some fashion.  The event is still free, although we may try to do a little fundraising in an attempt to pay for security (required by the university if we have vendors, more updates on this later).

This year we will NOT be doing signups through ENworld due to feedback we've received from club members after the previous two game days (a lot of club members had problems finding the thread, and since searching is restricted to members it generally involved looking through a few pages).  The old method worked out pretty well, but this year we'd like to try something a little different.  Instead, we have a registration web site set up where players can register as attendees and sign up for slots automagically.  This will allow attendees to receive automatic feedback without intervention of the event staff, and for multiple staff members to manage GMs who would like to run a game.  That website is at:

http://www.warhorn.net/terpconfall2005/

We're less than a month out, and have three slots worth of gaming goodness:

Slot 1: 9AM-1:30PM
Slot 2: 2PM-6:30PM
Slot 3: 7PM-we get kicked about (~midnight)

If you're interested in attending as a player, check out the website, take a look at the schedule, and reserve yourself some games.  If you would like to run a game at TerpCon 2005, email the event staff at terpcon@gmail.com and we'll get your game listed in the system.  It would help a lot if you could include the name of the session, a short description of the game (including system), the number of players you're looking for (preferably a range), your username on warhorn, and if you plan to use pregenerated characters, onsite generation, or player generation beforehand.

That's about all we have at the moment.  I and the rest of the TerpCon 2005 event staff look forward to seeing many of you again, and meeting some of you for the first time.

Andrew Beard


----------



## Rasyr

Great! I will send you the information for the game that I want to run sometime later today!


----------



## The_Universe

I'm definitely up for running a game in slot 2 - I'll get back to you with details. 

As of now, it will either be Mutants and Masterminds or D20 Modern.


----------



## AIM-54

Plug me in for a session of Shadowrun.  I'm going to tentatively say SR4, but that's conditional on me getting the book in time, which I think likely.  I'll post details once I finalize them.


----------



## grahamdrew

One other thing that would help us out a lot for game registration is if you include your username or name you registered with at warhorn.net so we can link your session with your account/schedule.  This will also help us keep track of how to contact you directly if theres a problem, or if one of your players needs some info.

Thanks,

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Rasyr

Ok, so what is warhorn.net? I have never heard of it before.


Added:

Nevermind - found the link in another post


----------



## Fieari

I'd like to run two games.

#1) (Possibly Epic-Level) D20 Modified
I suppose you could call it Dungeons and Dragons, except no more vancian magic, we're going Elements of Magic baby!  And Armor Class?  Try opposed attack/defense rolls with relative degree and armor as DR via Ken Hood's Grim-n-Gritty ver 4.0, with the added benefit of monsters being monstrous!  With material from the new Immortal's Handbook from Upper Krust of former vaporware fame, hopefully you'll come through this game having seen something new.

#2) (If no one else runs one) Paranoia XP
The Computer is your friend.  The Computer tells you so.  The Computer is at war with communists and the mutant menace, in addition to all those other traitors to Alpha Complex.  You are a communist, and a mutant, and a traitor to boot.  You also serve in squad of Troubleshooters, the Computer's elite.  You can't let anyone else find out your dark secrets.  If you could find some dirt on the others though, maybe the Computer would trust you a little more, and with that trust, you might live long enough.

Haha.  Not likely.  But then, that's why cloning services has at least 5 backups available to you in case of premature termination, more if you can afford it... but scrounging those credits can be so difficult, esspecially with the constant threat of identity theft and malicious hackers wiping out your accounts.

And there seems to be something odd about the upcomming mission... if you fail, you'll be terminated permanently.  If you succeed, it looks like you could be terminated permanently.  Forget the others, is there any way you could possibly save your own skin?

-=-=-=-=-=-

I'm also interested in either joining or running a few pick up games between sessions, since sometimes games end sooner or later than others.  I'd love to try out My Life With Master if someone can bring it, and I can bring some Capes Lite.  Also: Mao.


----------



## grahamdrew

We can definitly set you up, Fieari.  Just let me know what slot you want to run your game(s) in, a title for the sessions, and what you username on warhorn is.  Dan (the gaming club President) is running a Paranoia XP session in the 8AM-noon slot, but we've got a lot of Paranoia lovers around who would love a second slot.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## grahamdrew

Rasyr said:
			
		

> Ok, so what is warhorn.net? I have never heard of it before.
> 
> 
> Added:
> 
> Nevermind - found the link in another post




I just realized the website isn't actually listed, so the main post has been revised.  If anyone else was looking, the signup website is http://www.warhorn.net/terpconfall2005/

Thanks for the catch.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Fieari

Slot 1 for D20, Slot 2 for PXP.

Titles for the games... hmm.  How about "Elements of Destruction" and "Paranoia XP: Eliza", respectivly.

Oh, I registered on that site you linked, by the way, but it wouldn't let me add my games to the schedule.


----------



## grahamdrew

Fieari said:
			
		

> Oh, I registered on that site you linked, by the way, but it wouldn't let me add my games to the schedule.




OK, your games are up.  Right now you need admin access to register games as signups are disabled (the GM needs to sign up as a Judge).  It's a little counter-productive for the event staff at this point, but until we start accepting player signups we'd kind of like that human "filter" so we make sure there is a GM assigned to every table and all the important information is present before it appears on the schedule.

We're doing great so far on signups but the evening slot needs some lovin'.  Honestly, I'm kind of surprised people are going for the morning slot.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## diaglo

Go Terps.

just got a call this week about my experience at the U of Md last century.


wish i could make it.


diaglo "who lived thru the Len Bias years" Ooi


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Was posting about being unable to register... but then read the most recent updates from TerpCon staff.  So - nevermind.  

((also - why is this sign up thread in this forum?  Shouldn't this be in General?  Or has there been a change in game day thread policy that I'm unaware of?))


----------



## grahamdrew

Basically I posted it here because I wasn't aware there was a game day policy.  I really don't interact with the forums here aside from TerpCon, and didn't find the other threads until after I posted this.  If we could just start a new thread and lock out the other four that would be great, but I really don't know how to do that.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Rasyr

Actually, you could go down to the "Meta" forum and ask for a Moderator to go ahead and consolidate all of the relavent threads into a single thread for you.


----------



## Rasyr

grahamdrew said:
			
		

> We're doing great so far on signups but the evening slot needs some lovin'.  Honestly, I'm kind of surprised people are going for the morning slot.



Don't be too surprised.... 

For example, I have almost a 2 hour drive that morning to get there and then another one to go home, and no matter how good of a time I am having, I am not planning on staying much past 8 or 9 pm. I am sure that there are others in the same predicament.

Plus, it will be easier on GMs earlier in the day, when they are fresher as opposed to in the evening. I know that the first Game Day I attended, I was hoarse by the end of the second slot, and would not have been physically able to GM a third slot.


----------



## Vaxalon

I'll be posting a demo of a game I'm working on to the evening slot.


----------



## Fieari

I just remember the fun I had playing pickups in the evening...


----------



## D'karr

I'm looking forward to this one.

Maybe the first post on this thread should be adjusted to reflect the time changes.


----------



## grahamdrew

Good call on updating the times, I totally missed that.  

On a related (but much more important) note, we've had some issues with the scheduling office in terms of the rooms we were assigned.  PLEASE don't make any big plans for the next few days while we sort this out, as we may be force to move the TerpCon date as a result.  

I'm sorry about this, but we just found out.  More on this as we get it.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Cutter XXIII

Glad I've been procrastinating on my session write-up!


----------



## grahamdrew

Well, thankfully that may have been one of the shortest-lived crisises yet.  The good news is that we still have October 29th, no plans should change.  The bad news is that we have the same two rooms as in the Spring, plus a third room on the other end of the student union.  We're working on finding something a little closer (or usable), but in the meantime we can go back to signups confident that TerpCon will still be on October 29th.

Andrew beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

*sighs*  I am unable to sign up for anything.

I keep getting this response: _You have not been cleared to sign up for events, or your payment has not yet been received. If you have already sent your payment, please check back soon! _


----------



## grahamdrew

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *sighs*  I am unable to sign up for anything.
> 
> I keep getting this response: _You have not been cleared to sign up for events, or your payment has not yet been received. If you have already sent your payment, please check back soon! _




Nobody is cleared to sign up for events at this point.  We're still soliciting GMs to run games.  Player signups don't starts for _at least_ another week.  You can register on the website as an attendee, but you can't register for individual games. 

When we initially put the system up, we had two games.  They were all games the campaign staff was running, and we had put them up when we had advanced access to the system.  Within a few hours, they filled up.  When the third game was registered, half the people moved to that game, and deregistered from the first two.  We just want to reach a faily stable state in terms of game signups before we start player signups, so people sign up for the games they actually want to play and not just what's available.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

grahamdrew said:
			
		

> Nobody is cleared to sign up for events at this point.  We're still soliciting GMs to run games.  Player signups don't starts for _at least_ another week.  You can register on the website as an attendee, but you can't register for individual games.




Yep - I got that response in the other thread (someone with some terpcon authority should see if a mod can't merge those two threads and have them put in General - you would need to post a thread in the Meta forum).  I was confused because you had stated that signup had essentially halted and did not specify player or GM sign up.


----------



## Bibamus

Just making sure I hit both lists (until one of us gets un-lazy and gets the threads merged).  What he meant was that players registering for the con and GMs registering games had dropped off.  Sign-up for the games themselves is going to be closed for just a little while longer.  

Players are still allowed to register for TerpCon (which I recommend doing before sign-ups start) and GMs are DEFINITELY allowed to register games.  When we do decide to open TerpCon for game registration for players we will post the time WELL in advance (and if it's a bit off by your clock, well, you weren't here and we had to use ours).  

Don't forget to tell your friends about the convention.  

Daniel Powell
President, TGC
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Bibamus

Friend Computer has seen to it that all of the scenario names for TerpCon Fall 2005 have been prefaced by the name of the game system they're using.  Please check the boards to make sure you haven't signed up for a system that you hate.  That is all, citizens.


----------



## Cutter XXIII

I've taken the plunge and e-mailed my session info. I'll be running the following for 4-6 players in the afternoon slot:



> [Savage Worlds] *Damn'd Loyalists!*
> 
> Welcome to *Savage 1786*! Though the Revolution has succeed'd, a united America is but a fond Dream of the Continental Congress. Economick depression, Famine, Thievery and Unrest ev'rywhere threaten to undo the Work of Patriots. When Highwaymen menace the Roads betwixt Easton and Wilksbarre, Gen˚ Washington seeks a Company of Men with mettle enough to to see them extinguish'd. But what they find on Blue Mountain will forever haunt their Nightmares...provide'd they survive. It's Fast! Furious! Fun! action with a historical twist. Take your choice of pregenerated characters.


----------



## Bibamus

I would like to announce that player registration for games will begin Monday, September 19th, at 2:00.  So mark the date and don't be late (or something like that).  Also, GMs, remember that having your game up beforehand will probably mean that your game will fill faster.  


Daniel Powell
President, TGC
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## threshel

I have sent (finally!) my game description to terpcon@gmail.com

Slot 1 (morning).


> [Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition]  ASTRO CITY: PALPITATIONS.
> Great, just great.  Why is it that you’re always stuck with the dregs?  Take today, for example.  Are you trading blows with Shirak the Destroyer?  Nope, the Honor Guard is taking care of that.  Are you diligently working to seal the dimensional rift once and for all?  Nope, the Furst Family’s got that all sown up.  You’re the Astro City Irregulars, and you get the dirty jobs.  It’s fallen to you to make sure these Ravagers don’t make it to Shadow Hill…
> 6 players maximum.  Pre-generated characters, PL 10.  This is a divergence from my previous games.  There will be puzzles and mysteries to solve, as well as a fair amount of role-play.  But don’t worry - I haven’t forgotten the combat!  It isn’t necessary to know the game system to play, but familiarity with Astro City will really help you.




J


----------



## grahamdrew

If Epimetreus could contact terpcon@gmail.com immediatly we'd apprectiate it.  Your infromation is incomplete and the system isn't allowing us to clear you for signup.  The email address of file is also invalid, so we have no way to contact the user in question.

On a related note, player signups are now live.  We're still accepting games though, so if you'd still like to run something email terpcon@gmail.com and we'll set you up.

Andrew Beard
terpcon@gmail.com


----------



## Cutter XXIII

Hi there, friendly Organizer folk!

Is there a pamphlet, leaflet, or flyer for this event yet? In the conversational version of this thread folks are volunteering to take them to game stores if one is provided electronically.

I'd like to put a flyer in Dream Wizards (Rockville) and Other Realms (Gaithersburg). None of the people who run these awesome local game stores even know there's such a thing as TerpCon.


----------



## Stormcliff

*Call of Cthulhu and GURPS games at TerpCon 2005*

Stormcliff Game Studio will have two games at TerpCon Fall 2005 (to be posted on the TerpCon site soon):

*Seeds of Darkness*
_Call of Cthulhu_
Six player slots, pregenerated characters. Two GMs will run.
Mature themes. Experience with the system preferred but definitely not
required.

_1897, the Congo Free State._
Returning to civilization from the savage interior via steamboat ride on the
great Congo River, you are witness to the horrors that man inflicts upon his
fellow man... and something far, far worse.

---

*The Quantum Gambit*
_A GURPS 4th edition demo_
Six player slots, pregenerated characters. One GM will run.
New and experienced players welcome; PG-13. Teens and up welcome.

The intrepid agents of the Infinity Patrol work tirelessly across the
multiple worlds to defend Homeline (our reality) against the machinations of
Centrum, the totalitarian regime which wants to conquer all existence. Your
team of operatives is on your final training mission when things go very,
very wrong. With your instructors gone, can you escape Centran agents,
survive the challenges of a dangerous alternate world, and make it back to
your own?

People interested in either game should feel free to contact us via email.

Stormcliff Game Studio
sgs@stormcliff.com​


----------



## Stormcliff

*Call of Cthulhu and GURPS games at TerpCon 2005*

*Update:*

One player has requested that _The Quantum Gambit_ move to the third slot.
I'm arranging for another GM (and SJG volunteer) to run a GURPS game then, though it might not be the _Quantum Gambit_ scenario unless I specifically get requests for that.

He's also interested in running Munchkin , which I think might be a nice change after two RPG sessions.

What are people's preferences?

Stormcliff Game Studio
sgs@stormcliff.com​


----------



## Bibamus

We've had quite a few requests for Munchkin.  I'm sure that it will go over well.  

Daniel Powell
President, TGC


----------



## diaglo

Bumping.

Since the Terps kicked the stuffing out of Va....


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Saw 'Serenity' last weekend. Must play. So I've signed up to run a 'Serenity' game. Details below, and it's on the website for sign-ups.
--------------------------------------------------------

"Prodigal", Serenity RPG

Slot 3, 6 players
Characters will be pre-generated, but those that wish may make their own at Veteran level

Description
Earth-that-was got used up.

In the chaos of a dying planet, governments raced to finish colony ships as civilization crumbled. Millions of people, those that could pay the price, left to find a new galaxy. Most didn't make it. A dozen ships failed catastrophically, victims of untested technologies. Others succumbed during the long journey, fear leading to mutiny and then to silence. A few met the most terrible fate, suffering the death of a thousand cuts as systems failed one by one, their cries for rescue arriving months or years too late. Some just disappeared into the dark and were never heard from again.

Those that survived the long journey built new worlds, new homes, and raised children for whom the homeworld was nothing but a fairy-tale. They started history from scratch, and never looked back at Earth-that-was. But as big as the 'Verse is, five hundred years is a long time, and not everything lost to the black is lost forever.


----------



## Cutter XXIII

Bump, bump, bump!

We need more players!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Bada-bing, bada-bump.


----------



## Bretbo

One week and counting!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Day before bump


----------



## Old One

*Sigh*

Have fun, all...

Maybe I can make the next one.

~ OO


----------



## Bibamus

Coming from Rte. 193 (University Blvd.):
Turn onto Stadium Drive (Left if going west, Right if going East)
In front of you will be a traffic circle. Make a right on it. 
About 300 feet in front of you will be another traffic circle. 
On the other side of the circle will be a massive parking lot. 
This is lot 1 and lot Z. 
Make sure to check the parking signs. They are big and white with red letters. 
I work for the Dept. of Transportation services, and these guys are GOOD. They can SMELL you parking wrong. So make sure to check the signs and be sure to park in legal lots only. 
Be warned- on the far side of Lot 1 is lot 7. This is NOT a good lot for you to park in. 

Coming from Rte. 1 (Baltimore Ave.):
Turn onto Campus Drive, also called North Gate (Right if going South, Left if going North)
In front of you will be (guess what?) a traffic circle with a really big 'M' on it. 
Go straight around it (you go around it and keep going the direction you were before) 
You should be going up a rather large hill. If you aren't, turn around and try again. 
At the top of the hill on the right is the Student Union. 
If you want to park in the garage (max of $8 a day, must be out by 1:00 AM or you get a hefty ticket), make a right at the stop sign and the garage is on your left. 
For those going to the massive (free) lots, keep going straight. 
Very shortly after the Union, the road forks. 
One fork keeps going the way the road was going before (a curve to the left). This is the WRONG fork. 
The other fork is a slight right. Take this one. 
Drive straight. 
If you don't see a massive parking lot with a soccer field/track behind it after about 500 feet, you need to go back and try again. 
Again, check the signs around you. They are big and white with red letters. 
Make a right and park in those lots. On the left are lots AA and 7. These are bad lots for you. 

From Lots 1/Z:
Face the tennis courts. 
Walk to the right hand side of them. 
Walk along the right hand edge of the courts (left side of the street). 
There will be a road on your right and (very soon) Cole Field House on your left. 
If the road you are walking along does not have a LOT of meters on it, try again. 
Keep walking along the sidewalk. 
For those who came from Rte. 1, you will come to a very familiar fork in the road. 
For those who did not, the fork will (of course) be unfamiliar. 
Whatever the situation, keep walking on the left-hand side (where you have been). 
You will soon come upon the Union (again, on your left). 
Come inside, follow the signs, take your coat off, and stay a while. 


If anyone has any questions, my home number is 301-226-0031. My cell number is 240-593-8608. I may not be around my phone tonight and I make no guarantees about cell reception in the Union, but if anyone has questions, feel free to call me.


----------



## Cutter XXIII

...and wear your Gaming Shoes!


----------



## diaglo

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> ...and wear your Gaming Shoes!



does the 'Vous still exist?

diaglo "who used to love his 5 cent pitchers" Ooi


----------

